# masturbation session



## Heavywithahammer (Feb 1, 2014)

so my wife works in the evening and I work during the day, which means I leave from work, get my kid, make dinner, do some laundry or whatever and am basically on the go till he goes to bed. Sometimes when he is vegging out to a video or video game I will slip away, lock the door and have a quick masturbation session. Do others do this? This question is specially to stay at home parents.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been doing this since day one of my marriage......

My wifee is LD and I am HD.


----------



## Heavywithahammer (Feb 1, 2014)

sorry, but what is LD and HD?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

ld=low desire hd=high desire


----------



## jaysolo225 (Feb 2, 2014)

My wife is a sahm and she does during the day sometimes. She thought I would be upset, so I bought her some toys to help to let her know that I am ok that she does it. Actually kind of turns me on.


----------



## Heavywithahammer (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh, ok. I would say my wife is medium drive and I am High drive. We have always been very open about masturbation and sex in general, so that is not the problem. Actually there is no problem, I just didn't know if my midday excursions were rare or not.


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah I do it sometimes. lol


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am a SAHM and do this from time to time. It's all good.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh I've never done that.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Sometimes a "quickie" can relieve stress and tension.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

If my older one is in school and the young one chooses to take a nap .......... and im in the mood well it's a no brainer 

Mid day " me time " is a often a nice way to rejuvenate one's self to the remaining part of the day IMHO !!


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Perfectly normal.
For alot of married men its the ONLY sexual relief they (we) get.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

If I'm hyper horny during the day and my husband's at work and I know he's not gonna wanna have sex on his return then, yes. Otherwise I save my sexual energy for him. Sometimes I just can't help myself though. I might start with a sexy lingerie dress up session to try on a few different outfits/f*uck me heels for our next session but that can occasionally turn into a masturbation session.


----------



## KeepingUpAppearances (Jul 14, 2013)

Guilty. Only during nap time.


----------



## bild-a-loco (Jan 22, 2014)

I think it's totally normal, don't lose any sleep over it. We've got lots of sex toys and I've always told my wife to feel free to use them with or without me whenever the mood strikes, doesn't bother me either way. Take care.


----------



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

Yep, normal for me too.... 

Sometimes in the shower, sometimes late at night when everyone is in bed (weekend), etc. You have needs too. Just be sure it truly remains private. I had a daughter get out of bed one night and walk through the house. She saw nothing but it scared the crap out of me because i didnt konw she was up until she opened the fridge to get water.


----------



## bigdadscott (Feb 13, 2014)

Woody Allen said " Dont knock masterbation, at least its sex with someone I love...."


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I think it's totally normal and my wife is ok with me doing it. I'll tell her that I have to cum and she appreciates me going to her first for that release. Sometimes she will offer to give me a BJ or HJ and other times she will let me give me the okay to masturbate. 

I'm fortunate my wife understands and appreciates that I need to orgasm.

Of course I encourage my wife to do the same ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dannie1348 (Nov 17, 2011)

Masturbation is fun especially doing together husband and wife that is !!


----------



## kalimata (Jan 29, 2014)

All the time!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I think it is both healthy, normal.....and fun!


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

We slip away sometimes in the evening when the boys are in the living room watching TV. However sometimes that results in coitus interrupt-us if not too quick lol.

Kids are now 10 and almost 2, we have to be creative.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I usually wait until I know my wife is going to be busy through 9:30-10:00. I try to save myself for her. But If I figure it's not going to happen, and I'm horny, I'll sneak (yes, sneak) into the bathroom and take care of business.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

i am 40 and have to orgasm near daily. this sometimes frustrates my wife because she thinks i'm nuts for needing it so often. i do usually make it know to her when i leave to "take care of business". she doesn't have a big problem with it because she knows i need it. i just wish she was part of more of my orgasms.


----------



## tommyr (May 25, 2014)

bubba29 said:


> i am 40 and have to orgasm near daily. this sometimes frustrates my wife because she thinks i'm nuts for needing it so often. i do usually make it know to her when i leave to "take care of business". she doesn't have a big problem with it because she knows i need it. i just wish she was part of more of my orgasms.



So why are you leaving to take care of business?
Just stay right there next to her. talk to her. tell her you are so horny. start to rub yourself. let her know how good it feels. stare into her eyes lustfully. rub against her a bit. tell her to watch. get her involved. if the mood is right, finish on her (recommend someplace that is easily wiped up without her needing a shower!)


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

tommyr said:


> So why are you leaving to take care of business?
> Just stay right there next to her. talk to her. tell her you are so horny. start to rub yourself. let her know how good it feels. stare into her eyes lustfully. rub against her a bit. tell her to watch. get her involved. if the mood is right, finish on her (recommend someplace that is easily wiped up without her needing a shower!)


i tried that sort of thing years ago. thing is, she often gets annoyed when i masturbate next to her. it rarely has the desired effect.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Totally normal, but I wait until kids are in bed sleeping first.


----------



## tommyr (May 25, 2014)

bubba29 said:


> i tried that sort of thing years ago. thing is, she often gets annoyed when i masturbate next to her. it rarely has the desired effect.


Sad that she would get annoyed. But that's her choice, so why would *you* be leaving your own bedroom if *she* is unjustifiably annoyed at your completely normal behavior?


----------

